# Alto Shaam Smokers - Has anyone used these?



## scottamac

Hi everyone.  Looking at an Alto Shaam 1767-SK/III smoker to use in a restaurant.  Has anyone had any experience with these?  If so any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## chef jimmyj

I never used the smoker but if it is half as good as the Warmers or Combo Ovens, it will be outstanding. Alto Shaam make some of the best equipment on the market. They are basically high end Electric Smokers. There are A LOT of commercial Smokers out there. Get a hold on what you expect to do volume wise then get the next size larger. I am curious as to why you are leaning this way? Southern Pride, Ole Hickory, Cook Shack all have a pretty big chunk of the market...JJ


----------



## scottamac

Thanks for the reply Chef JimmyJ.

I am researching/leaning this way for a few reasons - 

*  Door space into kitchen - is only a standard size door 89cm (36" approximately) - I don't want to rip down walls etc. to get the smoker in.

*  I am based in Europe - so the availability of smokers is limited.  A lot of companies wont even reply to messages/emails.

*  I am also speaking to Southern Pride about a smoker (They have in stock in Europe) - the SC-200

*  Ole Hickory European retailer I am still waiting on another response from.

*  Cookshack - The FEC240 was my original choice but the sales team in Europe are to put it simply atrocious at replying to emails.  Plus they take 7-8 weeks for delivery, which with waiting weeks on replies (even with reminders) is going to be too late now for when I need the smoker.  So have given up on them.

I cant find any reviews really of anyone having used Alto-Shaam smokers online unfortunately.  Everyone does seem to love their holding cabinets though.


----------



## smokinx

scottamac said:


> Thanks for the reply Chef JimmyJ.
> 
> 
> 
> I am researching/leaning this way for a few reasons -
> 
> 
> 
> *  Door space into kitchen - is only a standard size door 89cm (36" approximately) - I don't want to rip down walls etc. to get the smoker in.
> 
> 
> 
> *  I am based in Europe - so the availability of smokers is limited.  A lot of companies wont even reply to messages/emails.
> 
> 
> 
> *  I am also speaking to Southern Pride about a smoker (They have in stock in Europe) - the SC-200
> 
> 
> 
> *  Ole Hickory European retailer I am still waiting on another response from.
> 
> 
> 
> *  Cookshack - The FEC240 was my original choice but the sales team in Europe are to put it simply atrocious at replying to emails.  Plus they take 7-8 weeks for delivery, which with waiting weeks on replies (even with reminders) is going to be too late now for when I need the smoker.  So have given up on them.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant find any reviews really of anyone having used Alto-Shaam smokers online unfortunately.  Everyone does seem to love their holding cabinets though.



Unfortunately I can't comment on the alto shaam smoker, I will say the holding cabinets are awesome. Had two of them in the last kitchen I ran, and they really came in handy. Pretty reliable, and the temp settings seemed to be spot on. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

